# 5cm long dark greenbrown unidentified algae?



## Raven_ (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi, have some trouble with an algae im trying to identify, its dark greenbrown about 5cm long and its really thin.

http://www.plantswap.se/forum/download.php?id=6797





My camera have some issue with fluorescent light but the plate is white and the algae dark greenbrown.
http://www.plantswap.se/forum/download.php?id=6798

Same as above, tilted the plate so excess water flowed off and then poured 5ml h2o2, the colour change slightly to a more greenish and it dried over night.
http://www.plantswap.se/forum/download.php?id=6806

For various reasons the aquarium have not been taken care off in the last 6 months other than feeding the fish and some waterchanges.
No co2 or nutrients for plants, light is on 10hours a day and its 2x36W T8 aquarelle.
The filtrationsystem is an eheim 2260(18 liter filtervolume) with an eheim 1250(1200L/H) for watercirculation.

Any idea what algae it is?
Is it safe to move moss from this aquarium to a properly maintained aquarium with lots of plants?

Regards 
Raven_


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I get the login page and can't see your photos on Plantswap. The video is too dark to see very much.


----------



## Raven_ (Dec 5, 2005)

Just taken up from aquarium 
http://i51.tinypic.com/abh1c5.jpg

Dried up after being treated with 5ml h2o2.
http://i53.tinypic.com/2iwahpt.jpg

A bit dark but from the aquarium
http://i52.tinypic.com/2ufaih3.jpg



> The video is too dark to see very much.


I can try to fix a video with better light but my camera is 10years old and halfbroken so i dont have much hope.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have seen enough to see that it looks pretty awful! I would pull out as much as I could and then try killing remaining tufts with hydrogen peroxide applications. Other treatments that sometimes work are overdosing with Excel, getting a shrimp that eats it, getting a fish that eats it (rosy barb? Siamese alga eater? Florida Flag fish?), trying a blackout period of four or more days, and fertilize heavily and hope the plants outgrow and outcompete the alga. If none of those work, there is always the bleach treatment. See this link for information about the bleach treatment.


----------



## Raven_ (Dec 5, 2005)

Got a somewhat better video using my mobilephone, the aluminiumstrip is on the front right side of the aquarium.







HeyPK said:


> I would pull out as much as I could and then try killing remaining tufts with hydrogen peroxide applications.


The aquarium is to be scrapped in a couple of months so wont make any attempt to get rid of the algae, the main question i have is if this algae works the same way as cladophora and completly infest any aquarium it spreads to or if it will disappear in a properly maintained aquarium with lots of light, plants and nutrients?


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, that looks like I cut my hair and threw it in the tank! Sorry I know that wasn't helpful at all lol.


----------



## Raven_ (Dec 5, 2005)

Could it be spirogyra despite not having a rich green colour?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It doesn't look like Spirogyra, which is a loose tangle (never a tight one) of slippery threads that have very little tensile strength.


----------



## Raven_ (Dec 5, 2005)

Bump, anyone else have anything to add?

On a sidenote, took a big chunk of moss and removed 97% of the algae, put it in a container with a small(cycled) filter and 15 red cherry shrimps, fertilizer have been added a couple of times the last few weeks and the shrimps are feed once a day and lightning is low.
I havent seen any algae growth sofar but indications that the moss itselfs grows.


----------

